# UK: Auslandsdialer aus Panama



## Captain Picard (22 August 2005)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/06/06/icstis_rogue/


> Baba Communications Inc - based in the Republic of Panama - secretly installed its dialler software on consumers' PCs so that they racked up massive phone bills with calls costing £1.50 a minute.
> ...
> Premium rate watchdog ICSTIS received 439 complaints about the Baba Communications scam.
> 
> The watchdog fined the operator £100,000 and barred access to it for two years.


schon nach 439 Beschwerden zugeschlagen,  £100,000  Bußgeld und zwei Jahre Sperre  verhängt :thumb: 

( aber dafür haben wir ja jetzt Handpayaboabzocke ) 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

wie die Vogelgrippe, weltweite Verbreitung....
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,382518,00.html


> DIALER-SCHUTZ
> 
> Sri Lanka stoppt Telefonate in 13 Länder
> 
> Mit drastischen Methoden geht die Regierung von Sri Lanka gegen Dialer-Probleme vor.* Um Porno-Abzocke und anderen Betrug per Telefonrechnung zu unterbinden, kappt das Land schlicht seine Netzverbindungen in 13 Länder, die als besonders notorisch ausgemacht wurden. *


es wäre interessant abzugleichen, welche Länder das sind  
cp


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Einfach den Artikel zu ende lesen.   


> Nach den Erkenntnissen der örtlichen Behörden gehören zu den Ländern, in die die meisten von Dialern hergestellten Telefonverbindungen führten, etwa die Solomon-Inseln, Vanuatu, Papua Neuguinea, Nauru, Tuvalu, Tokelau, Westsamoa, Kiribati und andere.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2005)

Einige der üblichen Verdächtigen sind dabei:


> die Solomon-Inseln, Vanuatu, Papua Neuguinea, Nauru, Tuvalu, Tokelau, Westsamoa, Kiribati  ......


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Einige der üblichen Verdächtigen sind dabei:
> 
> 
> > die Solomon-Inseln, Vanuatu, Papua Neuguinea, Nauru, Tuvalu, Tokelau, Westsamoa, Kiribati  ......


Hi Jurist,
ich wäre mind. 5 Minuten schneller gewesen, wenn das Forum nicht gezickt hätte.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2005)

Wer zu spät, versucht zu posten ....... :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

ich vermisse Diego Garcia .....

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2005)

Das heißt jetzt:


> ...  und andere


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Es sind ja blos 8 von 13 Ländern aufgezählt.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

Diego Garcia war und ist aber immer die spannenste, weil es dort nur  US und UK Militär und 
keine einheimischen  Bewohner  (mehr) gibt .....
(alle zwangsausgesiedelt) 
da fällt auch die übliche Verdächtigung einheimischer Minitelcos weg ....

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Oktober 2005)

Diego Garcia
Honi soit, qui mal y pense.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt auch die übliche Verdächtigung einheimischer Minitelcos weg ....


Die paar Cent, die die abkriegen, damit sie eine Rufnummerngasse "freilassen" fürs Verbiegen der Routingtabelle. Das sind nur die Helfershelfer der eigentlich absahnenden Telcos.

Immer wieder im Kontext Auslandsdialer gerne verlinkt von mir:
Optus's dirty little secret revealed, Nummer aus Vanuatu, Datencenter in Sydney, Opfer in der USA (geneppt von AT&T) und Europa (hier durch eine Tochter von British Telecom, sowie durch den griechischen Telekom-Monopolisten)
Auch interessant sind MCN Telekom und die terminierten Rufnummern von Colt Telecom


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2005)

Nette links... Was wurde daraus?


> Die Nebel fluten und steigen -
> Schweigen, Schweigen!


----------



## Wembley (31 Oktober 2005)

Auf "Handvermittlung" von Gesprächen in diese einschlägig bekannten Länder hatte vor einiger Zeit auch Irland umgestellt: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49593

Diese Länder haben aber, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wegen "Diskriminierung" oder so dagegen protestiert. Auch die Telefongesellschaften waren sicher darüber nicht sehr glücklich. Daher gab es bald einen Rückzieher:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53821

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Länder haben aber, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wegen "Diskriminierung" oder so dagegen protestiert.


kann ich mich dran erinnern, warum aber  "zurückgerudert" wurde,  ist nie genau bekannt geworden. 
Auch in Canada gab es diese Maßnahme, was daraus geworden ist,
ist mir auch nicht bekannt 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48908

cp


----------

